# Anybody with 278/782/827 tritype on PerC?



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

All persons with this tritype,Do not miss the chance to introduce yourself in this thread.If you are viewing this as a guest and have this tritype,register to post in the thread :wink:
Some simple questions for 278s (in any order):
1.What is your detailed type?(with MBTI,wings,tritype,stacking)
2.Does the description of 278 suit you?
3.Your experience being this tritype?
4.Your impression about this tritype?
5.Know any famous example of this tritype?
Start!Others are cordially welcomed to answer q. 4 & 5.


----------



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

newbie const said:


> 5.Know any famous example of this tritype?


Hugh Hefner. Maybe Sharon Osbourne as well.


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

Remcy said:


> Hugh Hefner. Maybe Sharon Osbourne as well.


Can you elaborate?e.g. their MBTI,tritype with wings and variant stacking?


----------



## QueenOfCats (Jan 28, 2011)

I think Madonna's ESTP 7w8-2w3-8w7 or 2w3-7w8-8w7 sx/so!


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

QueenOfCats said:


> I think Madonna's ESTP 7w8-2w3-8w7 or 2w3-7w8-8w7 sx/so!


Good point.Sx 287 fits Madonna pretty good (Seduction whore is what I see her actually :laughing


----------



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

newbie const said:


> Can you elaborate?e.g. their MBTI,tritype with wings and variant stacking?


Hefner: ESFP 8w9 2w3 7w6 so/sx
Osbourne: ESFP 2w3 8w7 7w8 so/sx


----------



## newbie const (Nov 26, 2015)

Remcy said:


> Hefner: ESFP 8w9 2w3 7w6 so/sx
> Osbourne: ESFP 2w3 8w7 7w8 so/sx


I thought 7w8 Sp/Sx for Hefner.Why Soc 8w9 over 7w8?


----------



## Remcy (Dec 19, 2011)

newbie const said:


> I thought 7w8 Sp/Sx for Hefner.Why Soc 8w9 over 7w8?


Too in control of his body movement to be anything else than a gut first.


* *


----------



## Jerdle (Dec 30, 2015)

7w6-8w7-2w1 sx/sp here!
I mistyped as 784 because of 2 and 4 stereotypes, but after reading Naranjo, I realised I wasn't a 4 in any way.
1. ENTP 7wcp6-8w7-2w1 sx/sp
2. Generally, yes. The description of most core 2s doesn't, though.
3. Highly energetic and positive.
4. Badass with a heart.
5. Taylor Swift (2w3 sx/so)
278 theme tune: Born to be Wild


----------



## PrincessSugar1 (Oct 10, 2019)

newbie const said:


> All persons with this tritype,Do not miss the chance to introduce yourself in this thread.If you are viewing this as a guest and have this tritype,register to post in the thread 😉
> Some simple questions for 278s (in any order):
> 1.What is your detailed type?(with MBTI,wings,tritype,stacking)
> 2.Does the description of 278 suit you?
> ...


I’m an ENFJ 2w3 sx/so with tritype 278. 
Description does really suit me! More than most twos I’m assertive and gregarious. I love loving people but am also very independent. Free at heart. I have a very strong will and really haven’t ever listened much to others or to authority. What I love most is meeting new people, building new, intense connections, being completely my wild self by going on adventures and to parties, I’m impulsive and danger-seeking to a certain degree. Can be very flirty and sexual. I do see that I have a kind of intenseness/thrill seeking to my seduction that fits well with the sx subtype and also the 278 tritype. Per my 3 wing I also have a very polished presentation. Smoothly social, connect with everyone, like to assume a kind of movie star persona. Diva. Quite the strong will - and narcissism, I confess - to match - but I only show this in private. Most of all I love talking to people. I can be very humble and match down my intensity to connect with someone. People need to be interesting (7 fix) and magnetic in some way (sx) for me to actually want to keep them in my life, but on a shallow level I connect with everyone, then kind of pick out the ones that are interesting to me and really throw myself into the friendship/relationship. Difference between social charming and 1 on 1 charming. I really hate not getting what I want and am much more a go-getter than most two’s, I think. I don’t know Madonna very well but I think at least her persona fits well with the persona I as a person want to portray.


----------

